
GammaThingy: Changes screen gamma on iOS, no jailbreak required - jafitc
https://github.com/thomasfinch/GammaThingy
======
jafitc
You'll need a Mac and Xcode to install (but you don't need to be a developer).

Instructions video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_01P4-ubdA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_01P4-ubdA)

If you get weird blue and yellow circles,

=> turn OFF _' Reduce White Point'_ in _Settings / General / Accessibility /
Increase Contrast_

Note: it works because you don't need to be a developer to load apps to your
iPhone via Xcode anymore

Note2: it uses "private" APIs so it won't be accepted into the App Store (just
like _f.lux_ ).

